# Canmar Marine (Dome Petroleum) Spring Breakup in Canada's Beaufort Sea



## Nauticapedia

During the 1981 and 1982 drilling seasons in the Beaufort Sea, Captain Alec Provan was employed as Second Mate and then as First Mate on the drillship Canmar Explorer III. The dry-dock, then known as the Canmar Careen was located in McKinley Bay, northeast of Tuktoyaktuk, where the Dome Petroleum fleet of four drilling ships and various support vessels was based. Spring breakup brought with it lots of activity to make the fleet seaworthy for drilling operations for the Canmar Services of Dome Petroleum. See the images at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/PDome_Breakup.php


----------



## Derek Roger

Thanks John and Welcome to the site .
Nice picture of Kigoriak ; my baby ( I was shipyard Project Manager ; and sailed up to Tuk on the maiden voyage ) DVD to be posted soon of film I took in 1979 .
For Dome during new build we had Ted Kennedy ; Roger Livingstone ; Clive Cunningham ; Gavin Insley . Also my good friend Alex Kolomojcev who ended up in Tuk as saftey officer .

Regards Derek


----------



## Irvingman

Gavin Insley left Dome and joined Kent line as a Superintendent, he was there when I joined the company in 1981 and still there when I left in 1991.


----------



## Derek Roger

Gavin was originally with Manchester liners ( ch/Eng ) After Kent Line he went to CCG Ship Saftey in Saint John and became senoir surveyor and Examiner of Engineers . Retired a few years ago .
Derek


----------



## hughesy

I was on a tanker in Wise Bay NWT as R/O from a company in Calgary that supplied R/O's. Intresting working up there, Lots of ex MN guys up there,

all the best
hughesy


----------



## Irvingman

Derek Roger said:


> Gavin was originally with Manchester liners ( ch/Eng ) After Kent Line he went to CCG Ship Saftey in Saint John and became senoir surveyor and Examiner of Engineers . Retired a few years ago .
> Derek


I keep forgetting it's just over 20 years since I left Kent Line, hard to imagine people like Gavin retired! Still think of him as young as I last saw him!
John


----------



## ben27

good day nauticapedia,31th.march,2012. 01:01,re:canmar marine(dome petroleum)spring breackup.a most interesting thread.the link is very enlightening.the people in that industry work in atrocious conditions(I mean weather wise)thank you for posting.i like reading the older threads.stay warm,ben27


----------



## ve1jc

I have many fond memories of my time with Canmar (1981-1990) during that time I worked on Suppliers 2,3,4,5,6,as well as Explorer 4 and the Kigoriak.Great times and great people.


----------

